# What MPEG4 Channels are On with Dish



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

If I buy a non-mpeg 4 rcvr what channels from their HD package will I not see? Thanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

None. If you buy an mpeg2 receiver, E* will not activate any HD pack, unless you already have it activated on another receiver.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

garys said:


> None. If you buy an mpeg2 receiver, E* will not activate any HD pack, unless you already have it activated on another receiver.


According to Senior Tech I spoke with yesterday they will not activate the NEW HD "Paks"(Bronze/Silver/Gold/Plat) BUT will still activate all of the previous Mpeg 2 HD channels packages (everything but the last 5 Vooms and UNIHD???).

I asked that specific question as I plan to put my 921 on Ebay and didn't want anyone to buy a "bill of goods" from me !

Of course the usual disclaimer applies because as most of us know you can get a different answer everytime you call Dish. BUT, this guy did seem to know his stuff.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dr928gt said:


> According to Senior Tech I spoke with yesterday they will not activate the NEW HD "Paks"(Bronze/Silver/Gold/Plat) BUT will still activate all of the previous Mpeg 2 HD channels packages (everything but the last 5 Vooms and UNIHD???).
> 
> I asked that specific question as I plan to put my 921 on Ebay and didn't want anyone to buy a "bill of goods" from me !
> 
> Of course the usual disclaimer applies because as most of us know you can get a different answer everytime you call Dish. BUT, this guy did seem to know his stuff.


Yes, if you bought a 921/942/6000/811 since you currently have pack activated. If Chop-Chop has one active, he can too. If Chop-Chop is going to be a new HD customer, they will not. They will active any sd package, no HD .


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Wrong. The buyer of my 921 did NOT have any hd programming and he was able to get the "legacy" hd package.


----------



## webbydude (Oct 3, 2005)

Now that's very interesting. And runs counter to everything Dish has been telling the general public. If they will consistently allow people to buy a "legacy hd package" and not be a prior customer, that will certainly help the resale value of any MPEG2 hi-def receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Wrong. The buyer of my 921 did NOT have any hd programming and he was able to get the "legacy" hd package.


After February 1st he should NOT have been able to add the old packages. You can add an old receiver to an existing HD account and you can keep an old HD package but a CSR who adds an old package is making a mistake.

CSRs have been known to make mistakes.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

That begs teh question about when exactly was that lionsrule?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

It was just this week (my 921 sold for $390!). I've noticed alot of people in these forums claiming to KNOW things like whether dish will activate 921/811 or what kind of programming they will allow. How do THEY know this? I ALSO watch all of dishchat/techchat, I also read dish PR's they have NEVER stated they won't activate ANY old receiver, let alone a recent one like a 921 or 811. It makes NO SENSE that they would force a customer for pay for programming they can NOT receive. 

MODERATORS: QUIT MAKING ASSUMPTIONS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

garys said:


> Yes, if you bought a 921/942/6000/811 since you currently have pack activated. If Chop-Chop has one active, he can too. If Chop-Chop is going to be a new HD customer, they will not. They will active any sd package, no HD .


For clarity sake, I asked the Advanced Tech from Denver (not a CSR from India) the specific question concerning selling my 921 to someone else who DID NOT have HD or was even a current Dish customer. From my 8+ years of Dish Network experiance I have found the Tech guys are always many times more accurate than the CSRs (even back when they were based in the US).

But, as most of us know when you call Dish it is literally a roll of the dice as to what results/answers you get.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> It was just this week (my 921 sold for $390!). I've noticed alot of people in these forums claiming to KNOW things like whether dish will activate 921/811 or what kind of programming they will allow. How do THEY know this? I ALSO watch all of dishchat/techchat, I also read dish PR's they have NEVER stated they won't activate ANY old receiver, let alone a recent one like a 921 or 811. It makes NO SENSE that they would force a customer for pay for programming they can NOT receive.
> 
> MODERATORS: QUIT MAKING ASSUMPTIONS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.


I got my info from a local dealer, he stated that according to E*'s facts blast (rules the dealers are given by E* directly) "As of Feb. 1, 2006, the $9.99 HD pack and the $5.00 Voom package would no longer be available for purchase." I trust what he tells me and did not take it as an "ASSUMPTION". Also, reading about what some people are able to do by repeated trying does not suprise me either. If someone can get away with paying for something like that, more power to them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> It was just this week (my 921 sold for $390!). I've noticed alot of people in these forums claiming to KNOW things like whether dish will activate 921/811 or what kind of programming they will allow. How do THEY know this? I ALSO watch all of dishchat/techchat, I also read dish PR's they have NEVER stated they won't activate ANY old receiver, let alone a recent one like a 921 or 811. It makes NO SENSE that they would force a customer for pay for programming they can NOT receive.
> 
> MODERATORS: QUIT MAKING ASSUMPTIONS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.


One of our moderators contacted Dish Network's corporate office and got the answers we are giving. These are not assumptions - and there is no reason for you to get irate and start yelling.

CSRs will activate old HD receivers - but they should NOT be adding the old HD packs to an account. In effect, if you already had an old HD pack on February 1st and you are adding another HD receiver to your account you will get the old HD on the new receiver. Also if you have an MPEG4 receiver and a new DishHD pack and have or add an old HD receiver you will see the old HD on the old receiver.

If you don't have any HD package you should only be able to add the new DishHD packages - and adding those packages requires having an MPEG4 receiver. If a CSR adds the old HD pack to an account they are going against the answer the corporate office gave us.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> It was just this week (my 921 sold for $390!). I've noticed alot of people in these forums claiming to KNOW things like whether dish will activate 921/811 or what kind of programming they will allow. How do THEY know this? I ALSO watch all of dishchat/techchat, I also read dish PR's they have NEVER stated they won't activate ANY old receiver, let alone a recent one like a 921 or 811. It makes NO SENSE that they would force a customer for pay for programming they can NOT receive.
> 
> MODERATORS: QUIT MAKING ASSUMPTIONS YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.


Just to affirm what has already been said, here is an e-mail I received from Mark Cicero, Corporate Communications Manager at Echostar.

Here is what I asked him.


> Does Dish Network have an official policy on activation of 811, 921 and 942 receivers now that the ViP receivers are available? For instance, if someone purchase a legitimate receiver off ebay or from a neighbor, will that customer be able to activate that receiver? What programming will they be able to activate on it (obviously they cannot get the new mpeg4 HD channels).


Here is the response.



> They will not be able to sign up for any HD programming. If they bought one of those older receivers, they can only activate SD programming (AT60, 120, etc.).
> Anyone who wants HD programming must have one of the new boxes. The only people that can watch HD programming on the older boxes are those who received HD programming prior to Feb. 1.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Which is EXACTLY what has been said by James and a few others. Only a couple of people said you could trick/manipulate your way into getting them to activate them for HD programming if you didnt already have HD programming prior to Feb 1.


----------



## robill (May 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> After February 1st he should NOT have been able to add the old packages. You can add an old receiver to an existing HD account and you can keep an old HD package but a CSR who adds an old package is making a mistake.
> 
> CSRs have been known to make mistakes.


I just dropped my Dish service after 7yrs. HD repetition, HD resolution were the main reasons. I did ask the 'account specialist' that if I did restore service in the future if I would be able to re-subscribe to my current HD-pack/Voom and the answer was a definite 'YES'.
Another CSR 'mistake'? I dunno.....


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> One of our moderators contacted Dish Network's corporate office and got the answers we are giving. These are not assumptions - and there is no reason for you to get irate and start yelling.
> 
> CSRs will activate old HD receivers - but they should NOT be adding the old HD packs to an account. In effect, if you already had an old HD pack on February 1st and you are adding another HD receiver to your account you will get the old HD on the new receiver. Also if you have an MPEG4 receiver and a new DishHD pack and have or add an old HD receiver you will see the old HD on the old receiver.
> 
> If you don't have any HD package you should only be able to add the new DishHD packages - and adding those packages requires having an MPEG4 receiver. If a CSR adds the old HD pack to an account they are going against the answer the corporate office gave us.


So, Jim, what this sounds like is I CAN sell my Dish 6000 on eBay in good conscience - as long as I make it clear that in order to activate it you must already have HD service (and another HD receiver, either old or new) with Dish now. That makes it more than just a door stop again, especially since it's an R5000 modded unit (for recording).


----------

